# Luch Electronic Bracelet. Any Suggestions?



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Having been ill all weekend and not at work today, boredom got the better of me and I spent a few minutes changing the battery in my Luch Electronic (18-jewel Cal. 3055 movement) that has been sitting idle for best part of a decade. The Soviet-era technology sprung into life straight away and it's now ticking along splendidly.



















One thing that's always bothered me about these watches is that you never see them on the original bracelet, they're nearly always head only or, like mine, on a horrible leather strap. Mine, like many others, came from Ukraine via eBay and was supplied on an Elektronika bracelet which I immediately transferred to a more appropriate Elektronika watch.

Has anyone ever found a decent quality modern bracelet that nicely fits these watches? The difficulty is that the internal lug width is 18mm but they're about 20-21mm at the outer edge, so the bracelet needs to be one that "flares" out slightly at the lug end, if you know what I mean. Also, the lugs are shrouded and the case is slightly curved, meaning that any bracelet with straight ends wont fit snugly.

Anyone got any ideas about a good bracelet to fit? Failing that, I might get a blue leather strap made to measure.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks to be in great nick! I've never seen one on a bracelet and tried mine on various things - ended up with a cheapo blue leather (see below)










I did find this online - it looks a lot better with a wide bracelet:










I think the strap type you're looking for is referred to as 'notched'?

Good luck with the search and keep us posted!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Draygo, the dial on yours looks almost mint!

Funnily enough, the Luch you've shown on the bracelet is my watch, and that's the Elektronika bracelet I mentioned. Here it is on the Elektronika LCD:










It might actually be easier to put the Elektronika bracelet back on the Luch and then find a replacement for the Elektronika as that's a much more standard fit. I also just had a little Casio LCD delivered and noticed that the slim, notched bracelet on that might fit quite well if only it were a little wider. But I shall try searching for "notched" bracelets now I know what they're called and see what I can come up with.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

So, in a strange twist of fate, it turns out that the little Casio LCD watch that arrived today does indeed have a bracelet that fits the Luch almost perfectly. OK, it doesn't have curved end pieces but, when it's on wrist, that doesn't really notice. What do you think?










The Casio is an A-164WA. A very brief search online found replacement bracelets available for about £15 but, considering the whole watch can be bought for less than that, I just took the bracelet off the Casio, fitted it to the Luch, and have ordered another complete Casio :laugh:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a Result! It certainly looks pretty good and the curve on the width from the watch head to the clasp suits the case shape beautifully.

Weird coincidence finding your very watch on a Google search!


----------

